# Winipcfg in Windows 98 SE



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Alright I fixed that alptop but I have one lingering problem. It has internet access just fine and can ping anything on the network but it cant be seen by the other machines nor can it see them. yes sharing is turned on.


I noticed that winipcfg is by default looking at the PP adapter not the USB adapter Ia m now using. Any thoughts on how to get it to chnage that?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

What workgroup are you set to? Can you compare the config between a properly configed machine and this one. What is the PP Adapter?

Don't remember if this works under 98, but try on a good and the problem machine...

IPCONFIG /All >dbstalk.txt 

and post both text files here.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

All machines set to same workgroup.

Command does not work on 98 SE


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Isn't there a drop down that allows you to pick a different adaptor?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You know what... 

Try removing "TCP/IP->adapter", rebooting, and adding TCP/IP again.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Will try James. Will try.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

What you are describing is default behavior.... the PPP adapter always seems to be listed first. Change the pulldown to the adapter you are really using, and use the winipcfg tool to release/renew. The fact that the PPP adapter is listed first doesn't mean anything, nor does it affect operation at all.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not home but have done what you describe Neil. It still wont see the otyher machines but can see the internet and it can ping local network addresses.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

If you can goto both good and bad machine, select the Network Card in WinIPCFG (like Neil Described), click on "Display All" button (or something like that) and write down what you see in each of the fields here (alot to write, but it is important to diagnose). If there is a 3rd of more adapter described then list those as well. We don't need the PPP adapter's listing only the other ones.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

TCP IP reinstall did not work. But at least Ia m on the internet now.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Are you using a software firewall?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes but I have disabled it during some of this.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How about reinstall?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Reinstall of what? I did try the OS reinstall.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I do not have the problem licked but I have learned a little bit about networking. I want to thank all of you for what i have learned but also for taking the time to help someone who was clearly in over his head on this aspect of computers.

I appreciate all the suggestions.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't know what to say. I've never had any luck with windows 98. We just never got off on the right foot. :crying:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I never had any luck with Windows at all before 2000 James. I don't think anybody who uses their computer as anything more than an expensive WebTV ever did have any luck with the consumer Windows before XP Home. And of course, Windows NT4 had zero compatibility. Then 2000 came along to save us all, an NT with compatibility. I never did understand the point in releasing Me though? Why not a 2000 Home? That's what made no sense to me. Why did Microsoft keep adding to the buggy junk that was Win9x...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *I don't know what to say. I've never had any luck with windows 98. We just never got off on the right foot. :crying: *


I used Win98 quite a bit. Never really had problems, kept the patches/service packs up to data as much as I could. But Having worked thru all versions of Win32, I'd be happy with 2000 and XP and forget the old stuff.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> * I never did understand the point in releasing Me though? Why not a 2000 Home? That's what made no sense to me. Why did Microsoft keep adding to the buggy junk that was Win9x... *


Compatibility issues with very old apps. For example I have some DOS games (Steel Panthers I, II & III) They use a DOS extensionand it is rather unstable under NT/2000/XP Home & Pro. They were planning on making ME a real NT/2000 based OS but tooo many apps required tooo much time to get running and tooo many would not run. In an office environment you can kind of force the upgrading (as everything is depreciated over 3-5 years it is not out of the question for MS to say If you want A you have to upgrade to B and get a positive response) But it seemed that the home users were not going to make the jump. So they waited 2 more years, XP had the same issues of compatibiity but they assume that most apps by now people use are Win95 based or better and XP will handle that better. All a matter of timing for what people would consider acceptable to lose their old 
apps requiring replacement.

Luckily for me Steel Panthers I was abandoned by the original vendor and a group of devoted developers came up with a Win95/98/ME/2000/XP compatible upgrade that works great. I only play 3 games and they were all pre Windows 95. Right now I can actually play 2 of them on XP


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Zac, your problem is that you are spoiled. Networking Win95 is simplicity itself compared to MS-DOS. Win 3.1 was a big improvement, but still tricky. Win95 on is like falling off a log. At least in comparison. Shoot I finally upgraded to Win 98 just so I could install 2 NICs in my box more easily. In most cases its just a matter of filling in the right boxes. Then you occasionally have problems figuring out which box you forgot to check. Or Geronimo's problem which so far seems to not have fix. Yet its there somewhere, and I don't know about him, but I know I'd keep fiddling with it until I figured it out. Or lucked into an answer. I use computers in my work, in a limited way, but they are my hobby. Sometimes I feel like tearing my hair out, but when I figure it out it feels so good. Just like when you stop ramming your head against a brick wall.  I don't know about just using my computers as an expensive WebTV. I've got four boxes networked here at home. One cost $225, one I picked up free, laptop I paid $600 for used, and in its last big upgrade one cost me $900, not counting various monitors and various cards etc. This is my hobby and I get a kick out of doing it cheap. I'm in no way an expert, but like Geronimo I've learned a few things along the way. Sometimes its about making what you have work, not just buying something else.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

True, but how many people were using that software when Me came out? Me was a con. It never had any real purpose. If there was one single Windows that never should have been born, it is Windows Me.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I upgraded all computers to WinXP and am glad I did it. Now I am not trying to run some ancient application that needs dos compatibility... Most stuf works great, only 1 application I have had to turn on win98 compatibility mode for to get it to work. I got the install disk out and reinstalled it and it thought it was win2k and then fixed itself up for that, but it did work fine in win98 compatibility mode.


----------



## mdrobnak (Aug 11, 2002)

Here's a silly question:

Is NetBEUI installed on this machine? If so, remove it. It could cause quite a bit of problems. Also, "browsing" does not always work. Try going to Start, hit run, type \\COMPUTERNAME of another computer on the network, and see if it works. Also, be advised, that if the other computer you're connecting to is Win2k or XP, if the password is more than 8 characters, you're out of luck.

Hopefully that might help some.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

OK I posted last night but it is not here. Just wanted to thank all that offered help. I have it so that others can see that machine and that machine can print and ping network addys. However the network neighborhood function dodes not work. Therefore the laptop cannot easily see the other machines.

But truly you have all been helpful.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> I used Win98 quite a bit. Never really had problems, kept the patches/service packs up to data as much as I could. But Having worked thru all versions of Win32, I'd be happy with 2000 and XP and forget the old stuff. *


Actually I'm really not that enamored with XP either. IMO Win2k is still the best OS (unless you want games then I'd say 98 SE). While I have XP at home on my new computer, I think my work laptop is much more stable even with me developing software on it.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I have 2 copies of XP running, one on my every day machine and rarely have problems. But the machine I do my DVD capturing and authoring needs to be rebooted 2-3 times a week. But I'm not convinced it isn't the software? But the Authoring and capturing and rendering does push the system much more than my "Every Day machine".


----------



## Wedgecon (Jul 13, 2002)

Well there are a lot of things to check on the Microsoft Networking browsing service..

The following MS Article has the basics..they are pretty much the same for versions of Windows..

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q134304

Basically it boils down to this

All computers must be running MS Networking on a common protocol and all computers should have the same domain/workgroup name.

If all of the computers are using NetBeui or IPX they will discover themselves by broadcasts. IPX usually works better for MS Networking because unlike IP IPX broadcasts cross routers. (By default) (Which might be good for MS Networking, but evil to us Network Admins)

If IP is the only protocol you will need to put entries into a LMHOSTS file or use a WINS Server. With IP as the only protocol you may not be able to see the computers in the network nehiborhood icon but you should be able to connect to them if the name can be resolved via WINS or the LMHOSTS file.

Just search MS knowledge base for how to setup on LMHOSTS file and stuff.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem is more elementary than that. It would not even resognixe the rivers.


----------

